# What does meth smell like.



## riverdog (Apr 20, 2012)

As in smoking it, not manufacturing.  Someone told me cat piss.  True?


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 20, 2012)

*looks over shoulder* 

It has an ammonia-ish smell, but it's definitely more chemically smelling than cat-piss. 

So I've heard.


----------



## riverdog (Apr 20, 2012)

Chemical Cat piss.  Close enough then.  If any meth heads feel like arguing, then I say bring it.  Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2012)

riverdog said:


> Chemical Cat piss.  Close enough then.  If any meth heads feel like arguing, then I say bring it.  Thanks!


 "_His eyes had to adjust to the gloom. The t.v. and the stereo were both on, the volume at full blast. It was four a.m. and there she was, frantically cleaning. The smell of chemical cat piss permeated everything, but Sam had to admit: the place was spotless..."_


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 21, 2012)

Same as any of those other powders, whatever the solvent used to extract it from the last stage of manufacture was, so 'chemical solvent' might serve you better. Mind you if you had been putting up your nose you might not notice the smell in the apartment.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Jun 16, 2012)

If it's anything like the smell of speed then it would smell like sulphur.


----------



## Sam (Jun 17, 2012)

It smells like cat urine. A _whole lot _of cat urine.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 17, 2012)

Sam W said:


> It smells like cat urine. A _whole lot _of cat urine.


I have an ornamental salvia that smells like that, not a flower for vases.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> I have an ornamental salvia that smells like that, not a flower for vases.


 Are you sure? It could be the neighbor's cat uses the potting soil for..


----------

